# Full throttle Hesitation apr stage 1



## 90_bb_golf (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all,

A few months ago I noticed while driving around 90-120 km/h if I floor the gas pedal the car would build boost, then reset, then starting building boost again like nothing happed. At first this only happened once and I thought maybe some traction control as I do tend to spin tires when full boost hits. But since then it is happening more and more often. I have a blue-tooth obd2 dongle and watched the boost and throttle postilion, and sure enough the car starts to build boost and hits 22.5 psi, then (while still pegging the gas pedal) the throttle gets cut to around 66% boost drops to 0psi, and then starts building again. Once it builds the second time it is okay. This usually happens around 2200-2600 rpm in 4-6th gear. It is an intermittent problem then I can't always recreate. I have no codes or lights and the traction control light does not flash.

To me this seems like a mis-fire, but wouldn't I get a code showing up?

I'm thinking of replacing my spark plugs as I'm at 40000 Km with approximately 30000 with Stage 1. Can anyone recommend something else I try or recommend plugs for a Stage 1 car? I will be going stage 2 probably next summer.

Thanks

it's a 2015 Golf GTI Stage 1 6 spd.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. perhaps some more ride/tune/mod details would help us help you .. off the cuff, i'd say your diverter valve is shot! .. or another vacuum leak on boost side .. may be actuator arm getting stuck .. with a stage 1 tune and planning stage 2, you should go with a more dependable dv and make sure to drop in a down pipe for maximum tune enjoyment .. ride on .. good luck!


----------



## 90_bb_golf (Dec 5, 2005)

'15 GTI 6 speed Stage 1

I tried being a little more specific in the first post. I will also work on getting some type of video to show the issue.


----------



## 90_bb_golf (Dec 5, 2005)

RPMSpeed (km/h)AFRTiming AdvanceAccelerator PedalAFR2428991530.9815.81247010111.510013.25270411110.510013.842965121810014.173175127-2.510013.153319135-2.510013.1534411423.514.115.27
*[tr]
[td]2580[/td]
[td]105[/td]
[td]-1[/td]
[td]100[/td]
[td]13.05[/td]
[/tr]*
*[tr]
[td]2970[/td]
[td]117[/td]
[td]-7[/td]
[td]100[/td]
[td]12.62[/td]
[/tr]*
Here is a data log capturing a few PID's every second. I didn't capture the right PID for boost unfortunately but it dropped twice, the first time (3rd second) it reached ~17psi, the second time it doped (5th second) it reached 22.5

You can see the timing gets pulled a lot, it seems like the the car wants to run around 10.5, and 8, but get pulled back twice, then settles at a happy -2.5 where if I had the road it would continue on until I ran out of gear.

This was captured in 5th gear. I'm going to work on getting some better data and maybe getting a higher resolution capture.

Also I will be purchasing spark plugs as it won't hurt and is small cost.


----------



## kelvin1000 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 2015 MK7 GTI 6MT and I actually have the exact same issue.

It only happens in the higher gears when I floor it around 2K RPMs.

I can really feel and hear the problem since I have the APR downpipe and intake.


----------



## kelvin1000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Even though the car has only 12K miles, it is also possible that the clutch may be going (or maybe unable to handle all the power to begin with)...


----------



## 90_bb_golf (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't gotten the spark plugs yet as I got held up at work. I don't think it's clutch slippage as I think a clutch slipping would let the engine rev up freely (kind of like when you turn off traction control and spin the tires). I hope to do some more diagnostics this weekend and maybe finally change the plugs. I do have to work a few hours though so as long as that doesn't get extended I should be able to play with my baby girl GTI


----------



## cupersteve (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah. Looks like your car is pinging and the ECU is doing you a favor by pulling timing and slamming the throttle closed for those RPMs. 

My advice would be check your plugs and send your logs to APR (with octane used). There may be a newer version of the ignition map that can help. 

Other thing you can do on your own is to drop the gas level to a 1/4 tank and put some octane booster in. It could be "bad" gas or your car just runs a little closer to the detonation limits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

compressor surge, or tq. protection built into the tune more than likely. why would you floor the car @ 2k RPMS?


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

It's been my understanding mk7's with MT running apr stage 1 will trigger boost surge protection when hitting the gas hard in higher gears. I have the exact same set up, APR claims they have never heard of this but you are like the 10th person who is reporting this. I bought the new recommended spark plugs and will install them this week, but it think maybe they need to adjust their tune on the higher gears.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Old post I know, but perhaps my reply can help someone. Though I have a much older generation engine, the circumstances and symptoms I had were exactly the same. 2008 Passat 2.0T FSI (BPY) 6 MT, APR Stage I 93 octane tune. I had the EXACT same symptoms as the OP. Recently, I had the intake valves cleaned @ 115K (first time they had been touched), and the boost/throttle cut seems to have disappeared. No other driveability symptoms other than acceleration and idle are smoother now.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsw1273 (Jul 10, 2007)

any resolution to this issue?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I have had the same issue since getting the tune about 9-10k miles ago. I just kinda live with it but when thought about it’s extremely annoying.


----------

